# "Spring Passion" for bassoon and string quartet



## Mantas Savickis

Hi!

Here is my piece called "Spring Passion" for bassoon and string quartet. It was composed in 2009. Never performed on any concert, recorded during composition seminar. Please say a few words what you think about it 

Regards,
Mantas Savickis

http://www.savickis.lt/InEnglish/


----------



## Aramis

It's another wonderful composition from you, but it's title confuses me a little bit. Most of it sounds atumnal (like most of your pieces, btw). What did you want to express in this work?


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

I recognize again the hand of the master in this one.
However, unlike in most your other pieces, some dissonant passages seem to be lead in a little less subtle.
I even think the colour and athmosphere tends to be more romantic than impressionistic (as your other examples mostly seem) Maybe this style does not require the same kind of dissonancy you master so well in other compositions?
But overall: again some very valuable music you wrote there.


----------



## Ukko

Nice; evocative, though maybe not of 'spring passion'. Works the upper registers of the bassoon to good effect. I feel (not hear) some Kancheli in this piece. And, though the music is much different, a music-odor vaguely like that of Sibelius' Swan of Tuonela. I repeat: nice.

Probably nobody else will feel the music that way, so you should be OK.

:tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Youve crafted the string section brilliantly. The beginning figure is wonderfully expressive. I would say occasionally the bassoon part doesnt make much melodic sense.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus

After a second listening *with* the score, I must say that the passages I criticised are not played by the bassoon the way it is written...


----------



## bassoonidiot

curious, but, this video seems to be private, so impossible to see without specific link..


----------



## Mantas Savickis

bassoonidiot said:


> curious, but, this video seems to be private, so impossible to see without specific link..


Hi,

It's an old composition, now i am doing a bit more academic stuff so i decided to hide it. Now it's public again for a few days.

Mantas


----------



## macgeek2005

I like it a lot. I think it's a very expertly crafted piece of music, and carries a lot of emotional weight and dark ambience. I would use it in a moody video or something.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Mantas Savickis said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here is my piece called "Spring Passion" for bassoon and string quartet. It was composed in 2009. Never performed on any concert, recorded during composition seminar. Please say a few words what you think about it
> 
> Regards,
> Mantas Savickis
> 
> http://www.savickis.lt/InEnglish/


Beautiful. It captures the essence of the human struggle, which is what I feel that music's ultimate purpose is. So well done.


----------



## Ravndal

Beautiful piece! well done


----------



## Krisena

Wow! This is the first piece I've found myself liking in the Composer section of this forum. *Beautiful* harmonies, but I agree with Aramis, doesn't exactly paint the picture of spring, even after knowing the title on the first listen. It's more like autumn. These are just my associations.


----------

